# empty lines in daily security reported from kernel dmesg



## rdslw (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm using periodic and security dailys on one of my 12.1 machine.

From time to time (more often than not), i'm seeing mail with empty lines reported, looking like that:
---

HOSTNAME kernel log messages:

-- End of security output --
---

I analyzed /etc/periodic/security/700.kernelmsg and /etc/periodic/security/security.functions plus I tried to manually check
diff -u -b /var/log/dmesg.yesterday /var/log/dmesg.today and similar, but to no avail.

Any hints except from 'disable daily security' ? 

Apart from that it works, meaning sends valuable diffs if for example I put interfaces into promisc mode or so.


----------

